# Persönliche Daten zehntausender Jugendlicher auslesbar



## Newsfeed (19 Januar 2010)

Sicherheitsexperten haben bei der Online-Community von Ruf-Jugendreisen ein Datenleck entdeckt, über das personenbezogene Details von etwa 50.000 Benutzerkonten offen zugänglich waren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

